# Solved: Outlook 2003 client not connecting to server



## Oscar Grouch (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi All, 
We have a 2003 exchange server on the network and PC running XP Pro with 2003 Office Professional installed. There are about 50 PC's on the network.

The exchange server can be pinged from the PC

One PC/username in particular is not connecting to the exchange server. When I arrived at the PC Outlook was showing Offline and when I went to put it online it asked for a username and password to connect to the exchange server. Even after entering this info it wasn't connecting.

I checked on the PC to see if I could connect to the server and view the mailbox via Oulook Web Access using his username and password. This worked OK.

I deleted the outlook account and tried to create a new one for the same user. After I type in the server name and username and click on "check Name" I get the following pop-up: "The name could not be resolved. The operation failed". 

Then I logged onto the same PC with my username and password and created an outlook account for my email ID. This worked no problem and I was able to connect to the server and download the emails into Outlook.

Thinking that the PC and Outlook are OK and there is an issue with this particular persons profile I went to a different PC on the network and using this persons username logged into a PC. I was able to create an Outlook profile for them on a different PC and it worked without an issue.

So I am a bit confused...... 
His outlook profile does not work on PC1 but my profile does. So Outlook and connection to the server should be OK.
His outlook profile can be set-up and works on a different PC so his profile is there and emails can be retrieved and downloaded.

I'm not too sure if I am missing something simple but any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Oscar


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Delete the mail profile from the computer and create a new one. When the user that doesn't work is logged on make sure the DNS settings are correct.


----------



## Oscar Grouch (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.
I checked the DNS settings and they are correct. I didn't mention in my first post that we also have a Domain Controller which is acting as the DNS server. Not sure if this makes any difference but the DNS IP is the same as all the other PC's.
I have deleted the outlook account on the PC but when I go to create a new one after I type in the server name and username and click on "check Name" I get the following pop-up: "The name could not be resolved. The operation failed" or "The action could not be completed. The operation failed."


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Try deleting the profle. Control panel > mail > show profiles > remove > new


----------



## Oscar Grouch (Mar 16, 2009)

That solved it!!!!
I think i know where I went wrong. 
One was that the profile still exists even when the outlook account is removed (as you said profile needs to be deleted) and the other was that when it was asking me for authentication to connect to the server I had the domain and username the wrong way around.......

Thanks again for your help.....

Oscar


----------

